# LS2 Rough Idle and surging under light accereation



## Hwy Goat (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello fellow GTO brothers. I need your help on a issue I'm having with my 06 GTO. I have a very pampered 06 6 Spd with 60k on it. When I pulled it out to gas it up for the Woodward Cruise car ran perfect. I filled it up with 100% gas just a few miles from my house. On my way home, several times I jumped on it ratcheting it thru 2 or 3 gears, nothing over 5500 rpm or so and parked it. When I pulled it out to go to the cruise, I noticed it had a rough idle. When I hit the road under light acceleration it seemed to surge and buck but if I got on it , it ripped as always. I thought possible bad gas so I burned thru that tank, refilled and added Royal Purple inj. cleaner. Long story short no change. Ran another tank thru it with no change. Almost seems to have a miss at idle. Heard about weak stock valve train components. No valve train noise. No check engine light. I recently got lazy with battery tender and have been disconnecting battery for long periods of time. Heard ECM could loose calibration of sensors and run erratic. Not sure how true. Baffled


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have access to a scan tool it would be very helpful to look at some live engine data. I Recently have had issues with similar symptoms and looks like i'm going to be buying 8 injectors. But have someone get an OBDII scanner on it and check the 02 sensors, Throttle position and fuel trims. That will help to indentify the issue before you spend a lot of money.


----------



## Hwy Goat (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for info. I also suspect o2 sensors. Plan on replacing all of them when weather breaks. R U familiar with any of the tuner software on the market ( Hp Tuners) With that software can I look at all signals for engine management? Any preference for these tuner software . Hwy Goat


----------

